# SF riders



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

any of you do club ride?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't.

My girlfriend joined a City Cycles ride once, but I don't think she will ever do it again. She and another woman were dropped before they crossed the bridge, on what was listed as a no-drop ride.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

is that true for most club ride, stay up or get drop? 

so do you just ride by yourself?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Nowadays, I usually ride by myself. I consult for work, so have weird times free, and often I figure out I can take a long enough break to get a ride in only when I finish whatever I was working on. When one of these gaps opens up, I jump on the bike and go for a ride.

I used to do group rides on the Peninsula, back when I lived down that way (which was also when I raced). Mostly either the Alto Velo Thursday night ride (which was a stay up with the group or be irrevocably dropped type ride - and I could only hang about 50% of the time) or various Western Wheelers rides, which are generally not as fast and also no-drop rides.
_EDIT (12/18) - I mean to say that Western Wheelers rides are no-drop rides, which means they have plenty of regroups._


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

manhattanproj said:


> any of you do club ride?


Pm'd ya...


----------



## biomer (Sep 23, 2003)

I just joined a new team and they do base mile rides saturday morning. Small team and incredibly friendly. No drop policy guaranteed. if interested lemme know and I can ask them what their new rider policy is (im sure anyone can join, but im the noob so wana make sure they dont have some liability issue on "team" rides).


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

biomer, i guess it doesnt hurt to find out, so if you can check it out for me, that would be great.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

Gee3 said:


> Pm'd ya...



got the pm. thanks.


----------



## biomer (Sep 23, 2003)

I'll check for you. But either way if you just want to have a new ridding buddy in SF just let me know, im always up for meeting new people to ride with. (shoot me a PM)


----------

